# Lorry Lending... sore subject - What are your views?



## Winklepoker (9 January 2012)

Do you/ Have you/ Would you... lend your lorry out?

I totally understand the uninsurable damage that can be done by horses but if a contract was drawn up for the borrower to be fully responsible for the repair of any damages caused whilst in their care - would you be more inclined?

People put their HORSES out on loan and have sharers... surely what goes in the lorry is far more valuable to the owner than the actual vehicle?? If you can loan or share your horse to help with finances, why not your lorry?

Also I find a lot of my contacts in the industry have their lorries going unused for more than 90% of the year... as long as the cost of depreciation and excess mileage was covered by the borrower... what would be the ultimate problem, providing the driver was insured.


----------



## SpottedCat (9 January 2012)

I have happily lent out my lorry in the past (older lorry), yes a doorhandle broke, yes the person offered to pay, no, I did not take any money from them (I mean, it could have happened at any time, it's not quite the same as a horse kicking the hell out of it!!). 

My new lorry I would be loathe to lend, though I do happily take people's horses places in it (trips to vets, moving yard, sharing journey to competitions etc). I wouldn't loan this one out because I love it and I use it a lot, usually once or twice a week.


----------



## HotToTrot (9 January 2012)

Having a contract in place is one thing, but enforcing it is another!  If your lorry-user is paying you to use it, that must have an insurance ramification?  I think you could very easily find yourself in a situation where someone damaged your lorry and was not prepared to pay for the repairs.


----------



## cronkmooar (9 January 2012)

I think there is a company which does this - you pay to register your lorry they then arrange rental in your area and the rental fee paid also covers insurance.


----------



## cronkmooar (9 January 2012)

http://www.myrentalhorsebox.com/


----------



## flyingfeet (9 January 2012)

No never ever ever!! 

My lorry is a basket case with me using it (think an expensive lorry that leaks, had a horse punch a hole in the roof lining, another destroyed the rubber matter, another put nice little hoof marks in the EVA lining) 

Even me just using handwash now have permanent marks on the smev sink where the carex ate through the stainless steel. 

I don't think people will pay the "fair wear and tear" replacement cost, so I'd rather destroy my lemon lorry myself!!


----------



## popsdosh (9 January 2012)

I am very surprised Kerilli has not popped up on this one I think she might have a view.


----------



## Missypp (9 January 2012)

I have hired my lorry out through a hire company. Had two hires that damaged paintwork significantly that it needed a repaint thankfully the company have been fab and covered all damages. And my most recent hire went well with no damage. Phew! it is high risk thing to do with your lorry i think I was just unlucky.

Luckily at my yard I tend to go in the team wagon so when it was off the road it wasn't too much of a incovenience.

I will hire out again, but make sure you have a solid contract.


----------



## millitiger (9 January 2012)

Nope, wouldn't lend mine out.

I am happy to offer lifts if we have a space but it wouldn't leave the yard without me on board too unless emergency or v.v.v.good friend.


----------



## angelish (9 January 2012)

my lorry is really old and there is no way i would lend it to anyone 

yes i may help a friend and move a horse for someone now and again ,that lorry's my pride and joy no matter how old and tatty it is and i will simply never be able to buy another one so when it dies i have no transport 
i also like to keep a lot of "rubbish" in it and its a bit like my car i wouldn't want someone poking around my personal space so yes i'm very precious about it


----------



## kerilli (9 January 2012)

popsdosh said:



			I am very surprised Kerilli has not popped up on this one I think she might have a view.
		
Click to expand...

haha yes, sorry, i was a bit slow to see it!
Umm, don't, unless you are made of money, even to someone you view as a good and trustworthy friend (as I did). I'm sure I've already mentioned it on enough posts while my poor lorry was off the road with a totally wrecked engine, so I won't go into the whole sorry saga again... suffice it to say that the lorry (an expensive, newish, very well cared for one!) had just had a full service and passed its plating, i lent it to a friend (i was actually supposed to drive it once they'd loaded the horse, but they just set off and didn't tell me), and that i ended up with a bill for about £11k, totally out of the blue. That was far more than my competing budget for last year, hence no competing or training. It wrecked my year with my horses.
So, if you can swallow that sort of thing without a murmur, go for it.  

as millitiger says, drive it yourself. if my lorry had blown up when i was driving it, it would have been a very different matter.


----------



## Amy_08 (9 January 2012)

I'm the same as Angelish. My lorry is my pride and joy and is very well looked after. It might be old and but I couldn't afford to buy another one and I wouldn't trust anyone with it. They just wouldn't look after it how I do. 

I give people occassional lifts but people tend to think just paying diesel is enough. This gets my back up as its the wear and tear on the lorry as well that costs.


----------



## tigers_eye (9 January 2012)

A really longterm friend of mine and I used to lend each other our old lorries to help out, then we upgraded last year and I happily drove her a lot places in it as her oldie had conked out (rather than lending it to her to drive, quite often I'd drop her at a show in the morning, she's give me her car for the day, I'd pick her up later), then helped her find one in the UK as she was so impressed with ours, and over the winter we are trying to coordinate our shows and share transport (no point both of us only having 1 in the truck and going to the same shows from the same village!). Now we both have new trucks I think we'd rather drive our own than let anyone else, although if I had an accident or something at a show she's the first person I'd ask to drive it home as they are the same chassis and she's even more cautious than me round corners! I'd consider that official sharing scheme if I was in the UK.


----------



## MissSBird (9 January 2012)

I've been the lendee...as in the person borrowing the lorry. We didn't have one when my horse decided not to travel in a trailer anymore. At the time, a friend had decided to take a year off competing so hers was sitting unused. We didn't have a contract, nor did we ever actually discuss what would happen if the lorry was damaged! But she had taken my horse out in it, new my horse quite well and been in it whilst my dad was driving it, so I guess that was comforting. I paid half the insurance costs for the year. I was the only person who was using it though.

I now have one of my own, and we have a strict us only driving it policy. There are some people I know who'd I'd happily lend it to, but others not so much. We have taken others places with us driving though, which I'm ok with.

I definately wouldn't be comfortable with lending it out without my supervision.


----------



## Horlicks (9 January 2012)

With extreme caution - I lent my box to a friend, with instructions that it must come back in the same immaculate condition she had collected it in ......  well it was a mess there was still poo in the back, nothing had been swept out or washed down and there was food wrappers etc in the cab.  I spent two hours cleaning it. She couldnt see what was wrong and said she didnt have any tools to clean it with. Uh, there was a bucket, broom and disinfectant in the cab .

Foolishly I lent it to her again and it came back in a similar condition, never again.  I've since found out that she has done it to other people and now there are quite a few of us that wont let her borrow our transport.

Ive worked really hard to pay for my box and keep it on the road and I think old fashoined courtesy isnt too much to ask.  I wouldn't dream of returning something in that condition, even if it means washing it out at 9pm !


----------



## not_with_it (9 January 2012)

I wouldnt do it again. I lent mine out and it came back minus a rear axle! It was most likely due to wear and tear but it still hurts! 

I am happy to help people out and give lifts so long as I'm driving.


----------



## Capriole (9 January 2012)

Not a chance. Never again. No.

Ive got a mysteriously bent and twisted central partition that no longer fits into its sockets, and I have no clue how to go about having it fixed or replaced.
Ive been using the trailer without the partition, mainly travelling mare and foal, or a single horse and so not bothering to put it back in. 
When Ive come to put the partition back in to transport 2, its mysteriously battered and bent. Mysterious as in the person who lent it doesnt know anything about it 

More fool me for lending it out and more fool me for not going over it with a fine tooth comb and thinking the lender was being helpful by taking the partition back out and putting it back in the barn.

So now my view is, you want to go somewhere? Buy or hire, like I had to.


----------



## nijinsky (9 January 2012)

kerilli said:



			haha yes, sorry, i was a bit slow to see it!
Umm, don't, unless you are made of money, even to someone you view as a good and trustworthy friend (as I did). I'm sure I've already mentioned it on enough posts while my poor lorry was off the road with a totally wrecked engine, so I won't go into the whole sorry saga again... suffice it to say that the lorry (an expensive, newish, very well cared for one!) had just had a full service and passed its plating, i lent it to a friend (i was actually supposed to drive it once they'd loaded the horse, but they just set off and didn't tell me), and that i ended up with a bill for about £11k, totally out of the blue. That was far more than my competing budget for last year, hence no competing or training. It wrecked my year with my horses.
So, if you can swallow that sort of thing without a murmur, go for it.  

as millitiger says, drive it yourself. if my lorry had blown up when i was driving it, it would have been a very different matter.
		
Click to expand...

Does lying make your story sound better?  Yes, please don't bore us with the whole sorry saga AGAIN!!  After trying to blame manufacturer, garage, etc, etc, who all pretty much laughed in your face you thought you'd blame the driver!  I can't even be bothered to get into the whole breaking down saga, this story has been done to death but if you're going to bother writing, at least write the truth, you do like to dramatise things don't you.  So "you were supposed to drive it once we'd loaded" were you?  So what, did we steal the lorry off your yard?  My mare was at my yard, the lorry at your yard, you gave my husband the lorry.  Look back over all your old posts because nowhere was that part ever mentioned before.  You always omit the part about practically begging us to take your lorry out as it needed the run, on numerous occasions but hey what does that matter?  Anyway, you carry on with your lies, what goes around comes around.  Your cyber friends may swallow your dribble but real life, local people know the truth.


----------



## cronkmooar (9 January 2012)

nijinsky said:



			Does lying make your story sound better?  Yes, please don't bore us with the whole sorry saga AGAIN!!  After trying to blame manufacturer, garage, etc, etc, who all pretty much laughed in your face you thought you'd blame the driver!  I can't even be bothered to get into the whole breaking down saga, this story has been done to death but if you're going to bother writing, at least write the truth, you do like to dramatise things don't you.  So "you were supposed to drive it once we'd loaded" were you?  So what, did we steal the lorry off your yard?  My mare was at my yard, the lorry at your yard, you gave my husband the lorry.  Look back over all your old posts because nowhere was that part ever mentioned before.  You always omit the part about practically begging us to take your lorry out as it needed the run, on numerous occasions but hey what does that matter?  Anyway, you carry on with your lies, what goes around comes around.  Your cyber friends may swallow your dribble but real life, local people know the truth.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus, you're a bundle of joy aren't you.

I have no idea of the incident - but the above is well over the top IMO


----------



## dunkley (9 January 2012)

cronkmooar said:



			Jesus, you're a bundle of joy aren't you.

I have no idea of the incident - but the above is well over the top IMO
		
Click to expand...

It's called a right to reply.


----------



## martlin (9 January 2012)

I always gets entertaining when ''the other side'' comes to reply


----------



## ecrozier (9 January 2012)

Yikes!
Ok well I was going to post that I share a lorry 50/50 with a friend, and even then I struggle with letting her drive it! I always drive when we go places together and she doesn't go out all that much alone - tbf I am a much more experienced driver having had Horsebox of my own for 3 years before sharing this one for last 2 years and have my full HGV licence etc, she only started driving it last year and is still quite nervous.
We agreed that if it got damaged as in scratches, collision etc the person driving would be responsible for any costs not covered by insurance. In terms of mechanical problems and maintenance we share that 50/50. Not sure what would happen if something mechanical went wrong as a result of how it was driven, but I think if garage said that had been the case the individual driving would pick up the cost. We don't lend it to anyone else to drive for exactly reasons listed above and are fairly choosy what other horses we give lifts too after a friend's horse did damage the inside and no offer was made to contribute towards repair. It was one of those things where repair wasn't strictly necessary but would have been nice (bent partition making it harder to move alone).


----------



## cronkmooar (9 January 2012)

dunkley said:



			It's called a right to reply.
		
Click to expand...

Which of course is everyones right - however, the tone is completely different to that of the statement made by the other party.


----------



## racingdemon (9 January 2012)

nope.... had two disasters when lending it so now I don't, but i'm happy to drive people/pick them up/etc.... I even don't like my mum driving it.... twice recently she has done dreadful damage to the skirts.... if i do it, it's my tough luck!!


----------



## dunkley (9 January 2012)

cronkmooar said:



			Which of course is everyones right - however, the tone is completely different to that of the statement made by the other party.
		
Click to expand...

Just possibly, someone else is fed up with not having the opportunity to state their case?


----------



## charlimouse (9 January 2012)

No I wouldn't lend my lorry out. But I do give lifts to a friend's horse if I have space. If one of my friends needed emergency transport ie to the vets I would drive them myself, rather than let them take my lorry.


----------



## cronkmooar (9 January 2012)

dunkley said:



			Just possibly, someone else is fed up with not having the opportunity to state their case?
		
Click to expand...

Then perhaps they should state their case in a more elequent (sp) fashion? or in a new thread? or in person? or if appropriate, through other remidies that may be available to them? - rather than hijacking anothers post to air personal grievances.

I'm not having a go (as stated I know neither party or their history) but every day this forum is turning into a bitch fest, with posts being removed daily - can we not conduct ourselves in a civilised maner?


----------



## martlin (9 January 2012)

cronkmooar said:



			Then perhaps they should state their case in a more elequent (sp) fashion? or in a new thread? or in person? or if appropriate, through other remidies that may be available to them? - rather than hijacking anothers post to air personal grievances.

I'm not having a go (as stated I know neither party or their history) but every day this forum is turning into a bitch fest, with posts being removed daily - can we not conduct ourselves in a civilised maner?
		
Click to expand...

It's fairly easy to be cool and collected, super eloquent and so on, when one is the accuser... not so straightforward when one is the accused...


----------



## NR99 (9 January 2012)

Nope, we never lend I know if it got damaged I'd be grumpy whether their fault or not. Though quite happy to help anyone in need, always!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (9 January 2012)

My friend asked me if I would rent my trailer out yesterday, I told her nicely no way hose! 
If it came back with something broken,  I know I would have a hissy fit, and I would drive my OH crazy moaning about it till it was fixed.  So its easier for me not to.

Plus ive been riding 17 years and this is the first time Ive ever had my own transport, and ive only used it once so far, as it was a christmas present. 

Its a really old trailer, so old when I told SEIB today the make their reply was "what?!?!" 
lol


----------



## hayinamanger (9 January 2012)

I neither borrow nor lend.  It's never worth the hassle.


----------



## Seahorse (9 January 2012)

I have never had my own transport and have had to beg and borrow lifts to get anywhere. I then went into a share with my friend, her and her Mum bought a Ford Cargo, I paid half the insurance and tax and we had an arrangement that we had a key each and a diary, whoever wrote their arrangements in the diary first got priority. 
It was wonderful, I loved it. We both looked after it and kept it clean and filled up with diesel etc. 
Then we both moved our horses to separate yards, and the arrangement was that I could still use the lorry as before, however it was a nightmare going to get it from 10 miles away, so I didn't bother after a while and used to share lifts with another friend.
Then I had the chance to go to a dressage weekend so I asked if I could take their lorry and they said yes. However on the way there I had to drive down a really narrow lane and make a left turn, what I thought was just a bush was in fact a great big tree trunk and I scraped the side of the lorry all they way along it, taking off all the running lights, scratching the paintwork and damaging the steps. I was mortified and so upset.
I obviously paid for the damage which came to £400 but the lorry had to be sprayed a different blue on the bottom as they couldn't get hold of the same colour to match it properly which was a bit annoying for them. I didn't ask to use it again 

Since then I've had a Jeep and used give my friend a tenner to use her trailer. She doesn't look after it at all so I had to clean it out before I used it, and when I gave it back it's always spotless! She liked lending me it, it's the only time it got cleaned lol!!


Actually this sounds terrible but if I did ever get my own transport I would never lend it out, although I would take people places.


----------



## Eccles (9 January 2012)

The OP questioned the forum about lending their lorries out.  Kerilli said, "no" and backed up her argument with personal experience, she mentioned no names and didn't go into details.  She also has a right to her opinion...and CR is becoming more unrecognisable every time I log on....  

Personally, I have my own experience of lending vehicles out, and however good the friend, I wouldnt advise it.


----------



## cronkmooar (9 January 2012)

totally agree with the above.

Only a few days ago there was a thread complaining about the type of post  in CR is this considered more appropriate?

Dunkley - as you have found it necessary to send me a PM (why I don't know - I don't care about others personal squabbles as I have clearly stated) I have had the manners to respond on this occassion.

I'm off to New Lounge - where the adults hang out


----------



## seabsicuit2 (9 January 2012)

I'd truely love to be generous and lend my lorry, I know how hard and difficult it must be for people who dont have a lorry. But sorry, no I couldnt lend it. Something is bound to happen!

Will give people lifts all the time tho, espec if Im going to a show with one of mine and I have space,  I enjoy going with other people, and also I can get them to pay for the diesel!


----------



## muffino (9 January 2012)

think we need to revert to the original post and not to the 2 parties that are in disagreement.  none of us no the full truth into that matter and nor is this link the place to have an argument about it.  there is always 2 sides to a story and i feel both were putting it across.  but CR is starting to get picked on a little now and this MUST stop!! its not fair and nor do i like reading continuous posts about it.  how anyone can physically cause 11k of damage to an engine is beyond me, there must of been an underlying problem to start off with.


----------



## martlin (9 January 2012)

well, when you are relatively local, it is a bit difficult not to have heard the famous lorry saga 
but anyway, going back to the OP, I'm quite happy to lend my trailer to anybody I know, pretty much. After all, it's only a trailer and it is old, damage happens, but I think I could live with that. Haven't got a lorry, but when I did, I would be happy for most of my friends to borrow it.


----------



## muffino (9 January 2012)

its obviously been spoken about alot in ur area and its obviously in the past and has been dealt with already. doesnt need constantly being brought up in detail.  accidents happen unfortunately.


----------



## martlin (9 January 2012)

indeed, but nijinsky isn't the one who constantly brings it up


----------



## scally (9 January 2012)

Exactly Martlin, and very sad it seems necessary to keep on spreading it over a forum time and time again, when not even the true version is given.


----------



## fruity (9 January 2012)

I lent my trailer out on a few occasions and was shocked when it was left with poo in it,hay and one horse had broken part of my petition i guess from kicking out,had enough after the last time it was again left with poo in it for over 3 days until i discovered it,i cleaned it out myself,obviously i didn't get anything for lending it out and felt a little takien the mick out of so now will only pick up and take horses myself in it and am choosy as to what horse also as some are really bad kickers! I did recently lend it my boss who i trusted would almost certainly pay up (she needed it asap for a hospital run)had something happened to it in her care,she was very sweet and had it properly pressure hosed and gave me chocs and a bottle of wine which i wasn't expecting,i don't mind lending my things to people as long as respect is shown,unfortunately had my fingers burnt so won't be doing it again in a hurry.


----------



## muffino (9 January 2012)

very well said


----------



## Brigadoon (9 January 2012)

I have been very generous with my new trailer but 2 people have borrowed it that I considered good friends and both did a bit of damage. Nothing unfixable but still money I could have spent on other things. Neither paid and one of them sent it back filthy.
So now, I just give lifts. 
Years ago I had an old trailer, a big one that could hold 3 and I quite happily lent it to an employee of a good family friend as we thought he was a decent chap.
He returned it and it looked like he had tried to clean it too hard. Soaking coir matting, paint rubbed off inside. A few days later the police came to my parents as my trailer had been involved in a dodgy horse deal/theft in Ireland and the dodgy number plate had came off to reveal my plate. They dusted it down and got some finger prints. The guy had squeezed 5 cobs in it!!

I should have learnt my lesson then!!


----------



## kerilli (9 January 2012)

Gosh, how charming, a right little posse who've all heard just 1 side of the story.
Firstly, i never mentioned any names, so why the hostility & nastiness? My post wasn't aimed at you. I didn't know you still come on here.
Secondly, that is exactly what happened. I'd stand up in court & swear it on the lives of my horses.
N, you know i said i'd drive your mare to stud, & to call when you'd loaded her (which might take a while), because your OH had had mimor problems with my lorry previously, but it always ran fine for me in between. (I'd done a 7 hour round trip to Twemlows in it the week before iirc.)
You never offered a penny towards the cost of repair, nor did i EVER ask for anything towards it. Nor did i mention that, that was between us... so, seriously, why the vitriol? I really don't get it.
Yes, i had said you could use it any time, it needed the runs. Again, why the nastiness about that?
I didn't 'blame the driver' anywhere above. As for the garage & manufacturer 'laughing in my face' - really? Where did you get that? Iveco u.k. gave me a decent discount on the new engine as a goodwill gesture because they said they just could not understand how it could have happened. It cost so much to replace the engine because it's not a tilt cab.
That's all.
I only replied on this thread because someone mentioned my name, & because my experiences are unfortunately very relevant to the OP's question. That's hardly bringing it up by choice.


----------



## .Redmerl (9 January 2012)

I don't have transport and would love to hire/borrow from some at the yard but I don't ask as I understand they are peoples pride and joy. Dispitie my current position I won't be lending when I get my own.


----------



## nijinsky (9 January 2012)

kerilli said:



			Gosh, how charming, a right little posse who've all heard just 1 side of the story.
Firstly, i never mentioned any names, so why the hostility & nastiness? My post wasn't aimed at you. I didn't know you still come on here.
Secondly, that is exactly what happened. I'd stand up in court & swear it on the lives of my horses.
N, you know i said i'd drive your mare to stud, & to call when you'd loaded her (which might take a while), because your OH had had mimor problems with my lorry previously, but it always ran fine for me in between. (I'd done a 7 hour round trip to Twemlows in it the week before iirc.)
You never offered a penny towards the cost of repair, nor did i EVER ask for anything towards it. Nor did i mention that, that was between us... so, seriously, why the vitriol? I really don't get it.
Yes, i had said you could use it any time, it needed the runs. Again, why the nastiness about that?
I didn't 'blame the driver' anywhere above. As for the garage & manufacturer 'laughing in my face' - really? Where did you get that? Iveco u.k. gave me a decent discount on the new engine as a goodwill gesture because they said they just could not understand how it could have happened. It cost so much to replace the engine because it's not a tilt cab.
That's all.
I only replied on this thread because someone mentioned my name, & because my experiences are unfortunately very relevant to the OP's question. That's hardly bringing it up by choice.
		
Click to expand...

Oh please, why the hostility?  I wonder.  For a start you did not say you would drive my mare to stud, why ever would husband have come over for lorry if you were driving us then?  You can keep going on about your lorry previously running fine.  My car could sail through an MOT tomorrow, run perfectly fine tomorrow & then pack up the next day, that's life.  You didn't blame the driver? No not that day, you couldn't have been more apologetic, said the same thing happened to you driving back from Burgie but you managed to nurse it home, bet that did it the world of good eh?  No, I didn't offer you any money towards the repair and nor did you ask, that's what you have insurance for isn't it and had you handled the whole thing differently who knows but you just love to sell your soul on here don't you.  Don't act the victim here because you're not.  I doubt very much YOU had to pay for the repair anyway.  A right little posse who've all heard one side, no different to what you're doing.   Oh and stop banging on about the cost of your lorry being the reason you didn't compete, lets face it, you didn't compete for one reason only and that had nothing to do with your lorry.  I don't come on here anymore, stopped coming on here ages ago, because of you but was made aware of this thread.  I'll say no more on the subject, I'm sure I'll paths will cross soon enough, it can keep until then.


----------



## TarrSteps (10 January 2012)

Well, I think we all have an excellent lesson in why you should never lend out your transport. 

Truthfully, I've seen it end in tears so often I'd only be on either side of it with a very clear agreement.  You also have to check VERY carefully about insurance as policies often have exception clauses for things like loaning vehicles out.  The real danger is not that something happens to the lorry - that may be horrible and friendship ending but it's rarely unfixable - it's that you're involved in an accident and/or something happens to the horse.


----------



## Mike007 (10 January 2012)

Ladies please.BACK OFF. Isnt it sad thet former friends become deadly enemies over a lorry. SO , POINT OF INFORMATION. Modern diesel systems were designed to run on pure hydrocarbon fuel. They are so sophisticated that the slightest thing puts them off kilter. Modern diesel contains a proportion of "Biodiesel" AKA crap.Put this in a modern engine and wait for the problems. Horse boxes get it worst because they are used less frequently. There are a lot more modern engines going to blow themselves to bits over this one.


----------



## kerilli (10 January 2012)

Oh dear. Well, it looks as if we'll have this conversation in public then. Pity.*
Sorry OP. sorry everyone.
Your husband took the lorry & you were going to call me to come & drive it to stud as soon as she was in, because sometimes your mare took an hour to load, & you said you didn't want me to have to wait that long, plus i had my own horses to do that morning.
Driving back from Burgie it had clutch problems, i nursed it home & it had a new clutch. Nothing to do with the engine blowing up 2 years later!
I did try to get my insurance to pay for the repair, they took a while to sent out an assessor, but as it was purely mechanical they would not pay. I am given to understand that this is typical for motor policies.
'had you handled the whole thing differently who knows' - what does that mean?
What's the 'one reason only' that i didn't compete last year? I'm very interested to hear your theory, please. I have a feeling it won't be very nice...   
(fwiw I had some jump training here with Lionel Dunning on Daisy & Ellie, neither of whom were ready to do much in public but i'd have taken them to some unaff if i'd had spare money, & Katy had a foal at foot so wasn't going anywhere, i never show my foals!)
As for not coming on here because of me - seriously? Why? I haven't mentioned that other matter, you wanted it kept quiet & i've abided by your wishes, although i think people should be warned. Your choice though.
Sorry everyone, felt i had to reply to those comments.


----------



## kerilli (10 January 2012)

Fwiw Mike, we didn't even fall out over the lorry, not at all! That's how daft this is!
Apologies, everyone.
As TS says, an object lesson in how badly it can go wrong!


----------



## catembi (10 January 2012)

FAO SNOWANGEL,

Have you tried asking your farrier if he can do anything with your partition?  My lorry partition got bent (telescopic bit at the front) and my farrier sorted it out in a few minutes & didn't even charge me.  He is also making me a full width breastbar for my trailer this week as Trev won't load with a partition.

Might be worth asking just in case?


----------



## goneshowjumping (10 January 2012)

i have a fairly old ford cargo, which i love and gets me everywhere I need to go, and its all I can afford, so No i would not loan it out, i did on one occasion when I got a distressed call from a friend whose horse needed to get to the vet asap, but they never gave me money for diesal or filled it up again, so i learnt from that.
i do take people if i have a space, i have no problem with that, but i really couldnt afford to loan it to someone incase it went wrong.


----------



## Seahorse (10 January 2012)

bloody hell I can't believe the cheek of some people, borrowing someone's lorry and then not even bothering to clean it out or fill it up with diesel that really takes the piss 

As a regular lorry borrower I wouldn't dream of doing that, I return it probably cleaner than before I used it and filled up with diesel to at least the amount it was on before.
Maybe that's why people don't mind lending me theirs then. I have had some very good friends that I have borrowed lorries from. The time I accidently damaged my friends I paid the full amount to put it right. And even before that I bought 2 new tyres for it and a new battery so I could use it.


----------



## Luci07 (10 January 2012)

I don't lend my trailer out. I have transported as a favour only but has to pretty much an emergency as I guard my precious free time and driving some one else's horse around is not how I want to spend my time.

A friend shares a lorry with another in the yard. Seems to work but do have to point out that all involved parties are exceptionally laid back and generous. A lot more than I am I have to say!!


----------



## luce1 (10 January 2012)

loving this post lol!!!


----------



## foxy1 (10 January 2012)

I try never to borrow or lend anything.

I once borrowed a friend's trimmers, didn't do anything weird with them but the bloomin' things died. I bought her a new pair (she protested but I insisted). Wish I'd bought myself a pair in the first place.

Lesson learned.


----------



## stencilface (10 January 2012)

I responded on the other post, but to add a postive one on this one I'll do here as well. 'My' lorry is owned as a family, so not mine as such!  I took my friend to her first overnight this year to do her first CIC* (she thought this was great as I could do the driving, and she could just be the 'rider' for once  ) I had pressure washed out the horse bit, and polished the living area for this trip.

She then borrowed it for her first 3 day, took it on the sunday to travel on the Tuesday. I joined her there at the weekend, and the lorry was being well looked after (not swanky, but still a nice little lorry).  Being kept as tidy as you can keep a lorry when you're at something like that (ie mounds of rugs hanging up and boxes stacked high).  She returned it on the Sunday clean as it was when she took it, and with more fuel in than when it went.  She will be borrowing it again this year if her comps don't clash with anything we're doing.  If it breaks, I'm sure it won't be anything she has done, she has to drive her bosses lorry for work, which is worth 10x what ours is - she is a v careful driver


----------



## ArcticFox (10 January 2012)

I would lend my trailer to a friend, but I would hope they would say if anything was broken/damaged. 

I borrowed a friends lorry earlier in the year and the horses ate the breast bar - at the moment they are away getting repaired and I will happily pay for that - after all my horse thought it was tasty!!


----------



## tigers_eye (10 January 2012)

Shocked at Brigadoon! Yikes!

Agree with Catembi, all those suffering from bent partitions or doors, ask your farrier! Mine straightened a bent hinge on lorry door for me.


----------



## Winklepoker (10 January 2012)

Oh my... I just checked back in!!! 

I think I will keep my questions less specific and ask for tips on Matchy colours from now on


----------



## dressagecrazy (10 January 2012)

Nope would never lend my truck, i once lent a fellow livery my truck to use for loading practise years ago.
Well the horse trashed the inside of the horse area, i didnt find out straight away as the truck had been put back in it's parking place stupid i know i should of checked it that day.
 A few days later i went to use it & i found the damage, the livery had already moved the day before so i had no way of going after her as she had moved down to London.
I would never of thought that the girl i had lent the truck to would of had the gall to of done what she did, as she always can across as a very decent person.


----------



## tls (10 January 2012)

I would never lend my lorry.  My husband brought it for me to use and it is our pride and joy.  We go without things to be able to have our own lorry so I don't see why other people can't do the same.  Saying that if a very good friend is really stuck i will help them out but i drive the lorry!!  I have seen so many sharing/lending scenarios ending in tears.

A friend has mine has a saying "never lend your horse your box or your clippers"


----------



## cronkmooar (10 January 2012)

TinselPoker said:



			I think I will keep my questions less specific and ask for tips on Matchy colours from now on 

Click to expand...

Think that is even more likely to start a riot here at the moment


----------



## Honey08 (10 January 2012)

I've lent my trailer out a couple of times, and been a nervous wreck while it has been gone!  Think I'm a bit of a control freak and also I couldn't afford another  one!  The people who have borrowed it have been people who have done a lot of things for me over the years, but both of them drove like nutters!  Anyway, it came back as it went!  I did put off one of them when they wanted to borrow it to drive from the Northwest to Cornwall in it.

A lorry is an even bigger deal really, as there is much more to go wrong, and lots of people's lorries are quite old vehicles with high mileage, so its quite likely that something could go wrong.

Couldn't quite believe the amount of buns being thrown on this thread late at night!  As someone said, there is your evidence for the don't lend/borrow camp!

Ps, before buying my trailer i would accept a lift in someone else's trailer/box, but never borrow - i'd rather hire and know everything was formalized and insured..


----------



## kirstyhen (10 January 2012)

I've always been generous with my things, but I'm slowly realising it's much better not to be! People now help themselves to my things (including my horse on a few occasions!) because 'Kirsty won't mind. Coming to the yard and finding my horse out on a hack was rather annoying to say the least!
I've had several things stolen out of my grooming kit and rug/numnah box, totaling over £100 now  Given what was taken and the fact someone had dug through my box to find what they wanted, left other more expensive things alone and left everything tidy, I am sure it was someone from my yard.

My trailer has been lent in the past and has come back dented etc.

So I have bought several large padlocks for my boxes and will not be offering to lend my things out anymore!


----------



## NR99 (10 January 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			. Coming to the yard and finding my horse out on a hack was rather annoying to say the least!
!
		
Click to expand...

Amazed!


----------



## Puppy (10 January 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			People now help themselves to my things (including my horse on a few occasions!) because 'Kirsty won't mind. Coming to the yard and finding my horse out on a hack was rather annoying to say the least!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey! I'd be furious 

This will be my 15th year of horse ownership and I hope to *finally finally finally* be getting some wheels later this year. When I do I shall happily give friends lifts, but no I won't be lending it out.


----------



## kirstyhen (10 January 2012)

NR99 said:



			Amazed! 

Click to expand...

Best thing was, it was not long after Hen did his check ligament and he was in the middle of his rehab walk work, so god knows why they thought it would be acceptable for them to hack him out!


----------



## NR99 (10 January 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Best thing was, it was not long after Hen did his check ligament and he was in the middle of his rehab walk work, so god knows why they thought it would be acceptable for them to hack him out!
		
Click to expand...

I'd have been 'feeewmin' as Antony Cotton would say.

Sorry OP for going slightly off topic!


----------



## ArcticFox (10 January 2012)

WoW - I'd have gone mental at that!


----------



## Capriole (10 January 2012)

catembi said:



			FAO SNOWANGEL,

Have you tried asking your farrier if he can do anything with your partition?  My lorry partition got bent (telescopic bit at the front) and my farrier sorted it out in a few minutes & didn't even charge me.  He is also making me a full width breastbar for my trailer this week as Trev won't load with a partition.

Might be worth asking just in case?
		
Click to expand...

Didnt even think of asking him! Thanks, I will ask.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 January 2012)

SIMPLE ANSWER NEVER AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!


  had it damaged causing 600+ to ramp


+  when i transported someones horse it kicked and kicked now i say if your horse is bad traveler  i wont put it in my box


  I bought it i use it the only time  it driven not by me is when neil takes it to its yearly test or to take to garage to do repairs or alterations.,

 lending it to people to practice bad  loaders caused the ramp prob. 17 hh horse farting about jumping on ramp.

 I would say dont doesn't matter who the person is friend or foe,

 The likely hood they pay for damage is slim  or  no damage is obvious till after at a later date when you end up finding  damage as i did with ramp.


----------



## EllieK (10 January 2012)

I will happily give lifts to vets etc but my lorry (old and battered as it is) is mine and I would never let it go without me or my other half in it. Before buying one a lovely friend let me use hers which was fab and I always left it clean and with more fuel in then when we picked it up.


----------



## BombayMix (10 January 2012)

When our lorry went to be completely done over we borrowed a friend's trailer many times. We always filled her car up with fuel and completely cleaned it out as a matter of respect.
However one time our horse had a pretty bad accident in it - no fault of trailer or anything it was just one of those things - made a real mess of the trailer and I was so upset to tell the owner of the trailer what had happened - however I would NEVER have left her with the damage to pay for herself - we paid every penny for the fixing of the damage and we have borrowed it again since with no problems.

We often laugh about it now as her trailer is in effect brand new again!


----------



## galaxy (10 January 2012)

No I don't.  But then there are probably only 1 or 2 people I would let ride my horse without me there, they would be the same people I would lend my trailer too.... oh and they have their own transport!!  So not really necessary!

I have found people don't seem to care if their horse does small amounts of damage to your trailer....  don't own up to it, let alone offer to pay for it!  For this reason I'm now quite particular about what horses I even put in my trailer as "favours" having had horses damage my trailer so badly I've had to spend money replacing parts!!


----------



## Jnhuk (10 January 2012)

I have loaned out my lorry to a good friend who needed transport down to ALW which is a bit far to go from Scotland in a trailer IMHO. However I trust my friend who has the same values and attitudes to borrowing things as myself. But my lorry is a work horse not a pretty shiny new one so more easier to let go as didn't cost a five figure sum. My friend and I often go to events together and share the driving so I know she would drive it without any issue. Only minor damage to breast bars when giving the horses sugar beet water made them rather tasty!


----------



## now_loves_mares (10 January 2012)

Gosh, what a ferocious thread 

I've been offered a trailer to borrow, I've offered to lend mine on occasion, and certainly given lifts, in both lorry and trailer. However my Dad (mechanic) has spent every weekend for the last year putting my lorry on a new chassis, pimping it up and basically slaving over it, so I very much doubt I'd lend it. It would break my heart to tell him that someone else broke it . Not least because he'd feel obliged to fix it - he'd do it for me, but I wouldn't ask him to fix my friend's lorries for free, so why should he have to repair someone else's damage to mine?

I think the issue sometimes is the sheer cost of what can go wrong. Insurance will only cover accidental damage - ie you drive into something, it needs repaired. It won't cover engine damage if mechanical. And what, for example, if a horse kicks the sh* t out of the inside? I am fairly sure the insurance won't pay. Now if it was my horse in my lorry, I might have to take it off the road for a bit until I could afford to fix it. But if someone else's horse did that to my box, I'd expect them to pay fairly instantaneously for the repair. Not everyone (most people, I'm sure) would be in a position to do this, hence bad feeling starts. 

When my lorry is on the road, I'll offer lifts if I know the horse won't be particularly badly behaved, but I won't offer it to others to drive. However I might consider sharing the driving on longer journeys (as long as insurance was sorted, obv!) I'd also always do an emergency run for anyone that needed it - early last year the lovely FigJam and Mr FigJam took my mare on a midnight dash to the vets, in their trailer, as I was a 3 hour drive away at the time. They left the trailer there as H was on box rest at the time, and for ease I trailered my horse home in their box. Incredibly amazingly kind of them, and I like to think I'd be so generous in return. But I feel obliged to say that I hope I never ever have to return the favour, for obvious reasons!


----------



## Bills (10 January 2012)

Yes I lend mine, it's only a few months old but I don't mind. All I ask is it comes back clean, with diesel and no damage. Obviously accidents happen so if they do occur I expect the damage to be sorted by them and paid for by them. I think that's fair!!


----------



## ArcticFox (11 January 2012)

jnhuk said:



			I have loaned out my lorry to a good friend who needed transport down to ALW which is a bit far to go from Scotland in a trailer IMHO. However I trust my friend who has the same values and attitudes to borrowing things as myself. But my lorry is a work horse not a pretty shiny new one so more easier to let go as didn't cost a five figure sum. My friend and I often go to events together and share the driving so I know she would drive it without any issue. Only minor damage to breast bars when giving the horses sugar beet water made them rather tasty!
		
Click to expand...

Bad J and T!! Will never give him sugar beet juice again 

That reminds me, I must chase up S to find out if they are finished being fixed yet!


----------



## perfect11s (12 January 2012)

nijinsky said:



			Does lying make your story sound better?  Yes, please don't bore us with the whole sorry saga AGAIN!!  After trying to blame manufacturer, garage, etc, etc, who all pretty much laughed in your face you thought you'd blame the driver!  I can't even be bothered to get into the whole breaking down saga, this story has been done to death but if you're going to bother writing, at least write the truth, you do like to dramatise things don't you.  So "you were supposed to drive it once we'd loaded" were you?  So what, did we steal the lorry off your yard?  My mare was at my yard, the lorry at your yard, you gave my husband the lorry.  Look back over all your old posts because nowhere was that part ever mentioned before.  You always omit the part about practically begging us to take your lorry out as it needed the run, on numerous occasions but hey what does that matter?  Anyway, you carry on with your lies, what goes around comes around.  Your cyber friends may swallow your dribble but real life, local people know the truth.
		
Click to expand...

 You sound like lovely folk!!! so you borrow a lorry and during YOUR use of it it goes wrong sorry but regardless of why it went wrong you should have made some offer, 
because if you are not prepared to take something back in the condition you got it in you shouldent  borrow,  and to bad mouth  well !!!!!!!! just goes to prove the old saying ; never a lender or borrower   be.....


----------



## NooNoo59 (12 January 2012)

same!


----------



## NooNoo59 (12 January 2012)

I have been offered the loan of a trailer by  friend who is off riding for the moment as she would like it to be used.  I will take good card of it, keep it maintained and repair any damage.  The problem with lorries is that if you have a good old runner, if something goes wrong they are not easy to replace for the insurance money, and thats where they have value to you.


----------



## NooNoo59 (12 January 2012)

How dare someone borrow your horse, can you move yards, that is outrageous


----------



## NooNoo59 (12 January 2012)

kirstyhen said:



			Best thing was, it was not long after Hen did his check ligament and he was in the middle of his rehab walk work, so god knows why they thought it would be acceptable for them to hack him out!
		
Click to expand...

my god, that makes it even worse, what sort of yard are you at?


----------



## Mrs Pink (12 January 2012)

Years ago, my sister & I borrowed a friends for 18 months whilst she was at college. Her parents wanted it keeping ticking over and we didn't have one at the time. The tank was always filled at the end of every journey, the horse area mucked out properly and the living left clean and tidy, we met all running costs and we put a new floor in it during this time too and it was always checked for oil & water before every journey! (force of habit when used to having older vehicles ) We were extremely grateful for the loan and now, the friend stables with us and is without transport, so we give her lifts everywhere we possibly can, I would lend to her, but she needs to do her HGV. I'm happy to give lifts, regularly do if we have space

We have also borrowed another one to take a horse to the vets as our wagon can't get through the gate, again as above, tank filled, bottle of wine etc.

It works if the terms are stated at the start, but I can't believe someone wouldn't event muck it out.

And Kirstyhen, that's really bad, I would be very  about that


----------



## C&C (12 January 2012)

Nope never! We have nearly finished refurbing our little lorry and it looks amazing, we have spent a damn fortune and i sure as hell am not having someone elses horse kick the **** out of it thank you very much! If its your own horse its different, when its someone elses and they dont pay out for the damage you are left a tad ****ed off! I woud be after their blood! lol

It happened to a friend of mine some years ago and she never did it again!


----------



## C&C (12 January 2012)

Horlicks said:



			With extreme caution - I lent my box to a friend, with instructions that it must come back in the same immaculate condition she had collected it in ......  well it was a mess there was still poo in the back, nothing had been swept out or washed down and there was food wrappers etc in the cab.  I spent two hours cleaning it. She couldnt see what was wrong and said she didnt have any tools to clean it with. Uh, there was a bucket, broom and disinfectant in the cab .

Foolishly I lent it to her again and it came back in a similar condition, never again.  I've since found out that she has done it to other people and now there are quite a few of us that wont let her borrow our transport.

Ive worked really hard to pay for my box and keep it on the road and I think old fashoined courtesy isnt too much to ask.  I wouldn't dream of returning something in that condition, even if it means washing it out at 9pm !
		
Click to expand...

Here Here!!!


----------



## TheoryX1 (12 January 2012)

Blimey, thought I was in NL!

Firstly, can anyone on here answer the following question?  When you are lucky enough to own transport, either a lorry or a nice trailer and a 4 x 4, do other horsey people consider that its quite ok to either think you will transport them and their horse for free, and make no bones about saying they cant pay you.  Alternatively, not give a dam that they damaged your property and not admit to it?

I dont own a lorry, never needed to, but if I did it would not go out of my sight.  Notwithstanding the insurance issuess here, particularly the 3rd party liability issues, there is no way that I will allow many thousands of pounds of my hard work to be abused or used for nothing.  

I consider myself quite easy going and fairly kind with my friends, but I will never, ever lend my trusty IW out again.  The first time a good friend borrowed it and managed to damage pretty badly one of the bumpers.  To be fair to her, she took it straight to a local IW dealership and paid for it to be repaired immediately, and had it jet washed as well.  However, I loaned it out again to another 'friend' not long after.  It was not cleaned out as I had requested and it was parked up again in its usual place.  I needed to use it a few days later to take Mini TX to PC camp, and loaded up her horse to discover that one of the axles was badly damaged and that none of the brakes worked.  Apparently they had travelled with the brake on, and had also had an accident, hence the problem with the axle.  Seeing as just before they loaned it I had had my yearly check done on it - yes I am a saddo that gets a VOSA inspection done yearly (business partner's son in law has a garage and does it for me), and all was fine with those parts.  When challenged they didnt even bat and eyelid to say, oh yes, it felt funny, and we had a minor accident, which they didnt think I would find out about.  Thank god another friend was taking her daughter to PC camp as well, so we hitched a lift with them and I got trailer repaired at a huge cost which now ex friend did not offer to pay for.

Oh, and why do people think they can borrow your 4 x 4 as well?  I take a lot of pride in the fact that my company car is a very top of the range Shogun, ok sometimes llike most horsey people's cars its not as clean as it could be, but its not damaged in any way.  The amount of times I have been asked if people can borrow it to do so and so, it makes me laugh.  I think some people think because its a company car that it doesnt matter.  Well it does - I pay company car tax big time on it, which hurts.  Grghhhhhh.......


----------



## C&C (12 January 2012)

I completely agree. I think its just rude and inconsiderate to borrow someones transport and not clean it out. As said earlier in thread - its just curteous.

Before i had transport i paid transporters and did have they odd lift off friends, the minute we were back i cleaned out the trailer/lorry, and yes even THEIR horses poo as well. I also gave them fuel money and some for taking me. Very often i bought them lunch as well. I was just so thankful for them giving me a lift! 

Now i have my own lorry i would NEVER lend it out, and i cannot even offer to take anyone with me as it is only a 3.5t and both my horses are 16hh+ therefore i will only compete one horse at a time.

However, future plans are to take my test and upgrade to 7.5t in which case i would give lifts as long as said horse is good to travel/load etc, and they WILL help clean it out after coz i will personally put a shovel in their hands!!


----------



## brighteyes (12 January 2012)

I borrowed one a few times and always left it cleaner than I took it and with a fuller tank. I didn't damage it, but if I had, I'd have repaired or replaced the damaged parts to a 'better than before' standard. 

Don't trust many people to do the same, though...


----------



## floradora09 (12 January 2012)

Up until a couple of years ago, when we bought a trailer and dad bought a car capable of towing, we used to borrow a friend's old box. We were eternally grateful for being able to use it, else I wouldn't have been able to get anywhere on my pony. It was a fairly mutual agreement that if we used it, we would top up or leave cash for fuel and replace any bits that went wrong with it if it was our fault. Being an old box it did die big time on us one, and we needed to buy a new battery- which we paid for seeming as we'd been using it the most. And i think once we replaced a wing mirror.

Because we've always been so grateful, we'd probably lend our little IW trailer to anyone who asked.. although I would expect it to be returned in the same condition!!


----------



## MrsMozart (12 January 2012)

I can't lend my trailer as it's too heavy for most cars, even 4x4s (Discos and Shoguns are okay). It's old and battered, but we've spent a fortune rebuilding it from the ground up.

I used to lend my lorry when I had one. Wasn't cleaned out, so I stopped lending it. Simples 

I borrowed a trailer once. An idiot driver damaged the back of it (after he'd bounced off three trees beforehand!). I paid to fix it as soon as it could get into the trailer place - if I'd waited 'till the insurance paid out it would have been out of action for months . I still borrow it sometimes


----------



## henryhorn (12 January 2012)

Sorry but absolutely not. 
Our new one has just cost the price of a quality car and we're planning on keeping it for the same length of time as our last one. 
For starters it takes skill to drive a decent sized lorry (round here the lanes are barely 8 feet wide with overhanging rocks and trees everywhere) and as others have mentioned, you have no guarantee the loaner would pay for the damage they may cause. 
I would never ask to borrow anything unless in a genuine veterinary emergency, and would feel embarrassed if anyone asked me.


----------



## wench (13 January 2012)

My trailer has been left full of shite...kicked and damaged and jockey wheel taken off. I have not had a penny to cover any of the repairs!


----------



## lauraandjack (13 January 2012)

It's a sad fact of life that a good percentage of people will not take decent care of stuff that they haven't bought with their own money.  There's a horrible teenager on my yard that is a case in point, she never locks the tack room.

I'd be VERY reluctant to lend my lorry to anyone - I've worked long and hard to pay for it.

Some friends had a small lorry which they hired out as a business and it was frequently returned with bits broken that the hirers wouldn't even mention to them.  They were lucky to be able to sell the business as a going concern because the lorry was trashed and would have needed a lot of work before selling privately!


----------

